# The Kilo Charlie Collection



## kilo charlie (Oct 26, 2021)

First, I wanna say thank you all in advance for looking.

With the new format, I wanted to start my own thread and will continue to post various things, smoked or not, in this one thread.

This will allow me to keep everything in one space, not create 100 different threads and I can share one link with others to share what I've been doing.

I understand that only Threads can be "Featured" and not individual posts and I'm ok with that.  I've had several threads Featured and I feel honored for that. Let's save those highlights for others!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 26, 2021)

Miso Ramen before and after adding the broth. So many times the ingredients get hidden by the broth so I wanted to show them off.















Pork tenderloin, crispy corn, spicy bean sprouts, pink eggs, radish and chives over black rice noodles.

I started by making the Spicy Bean Sprouts ahead of time.

2 Tablespoons Sesame Oil
1 ½ teaspoons Soy Sauce
1 ½ teaspoons Japanese 7 Spice







1 can of Bean Sprouts put into boiling water for 2 to 3 minutes then drained off.







The first 3 ingredients mixed in a bowl.







The bean sprouts tossed in the mixture and topped with chives and put in the fridge while other things were assembled.







The broth was chicken stock, garlic, shallots, red miso paste, gochujang, ginger, black sesame seeds, sugar, salt, white pepper, and sesame oil.







Started the broth by heating up some sesame oil.







Added fresh grated ginger, minced garlic and diced shallots.







Once those were fragrant, the red miso paste and gochujang were added.




















Once all mixed, sugar and black sesame seeds were added.







A splash of Sake was added to bring things together.







A box of chicken stock was added to the pot and brought to a simmer and let that go until it was time to add it to the bowl.







A pork tenderloin seasoned with a custom garlic and pepper rub.







While the broth was simmering, black rice noodles were put in salted boiling water then drained and added to the bowl.

The crispy corn was just canned corn put in a small cast iron pan under the broiler on low for around 10 minutes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing it! Really like the new setup too! Can bring up all my threads I've ever posted... pretty cool!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looking forward to seeing it! Really like the new setup too! Can bring up all my threads I've ever posted... pretty cool!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you!  Hopefully new posts will keep you coming back to look!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh definitely! Always interesting to look at new or old ideas! Sometime soon I hope to print out and organize my to do list! Before I learned to bookmark things I just screenshot them on my phone. Keep it up!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 26, 2021)

Scribed !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2021)

Pretty Cool, Sir! I will get hooked on a subject and research the heck out of it. I've been on a Japanese Cuisine kick. Real Deal Ramen is Crazy involved, often taking days to produce a single component. Your take is refreshing simple yet follows the flavor tradition of Ramen. Well done...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 27, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Pretty Cool, Sir! I will get hooked on a subject and research the heck out of it. I've been on a Japanese Cuisine kick. Real Deal Ramen is Crazy involved, often taking days to produce a single component. Your take is refreshing simple yet follows the flavor tradition of Ramen. Well done...JJ



Thank you!

I did over cook the eggs which seems to be something I'm struggling with these days no matter what I try.

I could have made my own chicken stock from scratch and I could have added some ground pork to the broth before adding the red miso paste and the gochujang.

The gochujang isn't exactly traditional and should have been doubanjiang (spicy chili bean sauce/broad bean paste) but that's what I had on hand.

I've made Chashu  before and that was a tremendous work of art, but the pork tenderloin is not only quick, but a lot cheaper and a lot less work and you get the same flavors.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 27, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Scribed !



Thank you!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice! I love your posts.
I've just this year gotten into stir fry and can't believe the different ingredients needed in recipes.
I have to go to the International Market for many of the things (like Gochujang) and it's kind of a pain.
What is Miso?
Getting ready to do probably my last one today on the open fire outside (no way to do it inside), but it won't be anywhere near as complex as yours!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Nice! I love your posts.
> I've just this year gotten into stir fry and can't believe the different ingredients needed in recipes.
> I have to go to the International Market for many of the things (like Gochujang) and it's kind of a pain.
> What is Miso?
> Getting ready to do probably my last one today on the open fire outside (no way to do it inside), but it won't be anywhere near as complex as yours!



Miso is basically a fermented soybean paste. There's several flavors of it.. I chose the Red Miso vs the White Miso.  It's pricey at around $8 for 17.5 ounces. The Hikari Miso brand I have (pictured above) is organic, Gluten Free, and non GMO. It adds that umami flavor to the dish.

The gochujang is the only thing in the dish that has gluten in it. It can be easily left out for a totally GF dish. That's why I like the black rice noodles as they're GF as well.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 28, 2021)

Air Fried Crawfish Pasta Shells













What the heck is this and how did we get there? Well.. read on!

I first saw a version of this on social media made with taco seasoned ground beef and some cheese. While that sounds good enough,  I wanted to try something new.

Started with a dozen pre cooked crawfish from the store since I live no where near a coast.







A quick pop of the tail and the crawfish tails are ready to go.







A homemade blend of spices that includes Cayenne Pepper, Black Pepper, Smoked Paprika, Dried Parsley, Garlic Powder and Kosher Salt.

Dried Red and Green Bell Peppers,, Minced Garlic, Diced Shallots, Diced Andouille Sausage, Diced Chives, Crawfish Tails and Diced Celery round out the picture.







Started in a porcelain coated Dutch Oven by melting 1/2 stick of unsalted butter.







Celery, Shallots, Green and Red Bell Peppers and the chives getting sweated down.







After 6 or 7 minutes the Minced Garlic was added and cooked down for a couple of minutes.







About 1/4 cup of flour was added and cooked down for about 10 minutes.







Flour mixed in







After about 10 minutes.







Some diced Andouille Sausage and the Crawfish tails are added in.







Some chicken stock added and mixed in then seasoned to taste with the seasoning blend mentioned earlier.







Let it cook down for another 5 or 10 minutes until it thickened up.







Meanwhile, another batch of the Seasoning blend was mixed up and mixed into a cup of sour cream.













While the Crawfish Filling is cooking a large pot of salted water was brought to a boil and some Conchiglioni was cooked for 11 minutes and then drained. These pasta shells are huge!







I made sure there was 1 crawfish tail in each shell then filled it with the filling mixture.  A second shell was wrapped around the other side to keep things from spilling out.







All dozen shells ready for a trip to the air fryer.







These were air fried at 400F for 15 minutes.  The shells come out super crispy and piping hot! Gotta let them cool down before taking a bite out of one!

The seasoned sour cream is almost deceptive as it adds a cooling effect but it's spicy as well!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 31, 2021)

Smoked Shotgun Shells 

A little twist to a recent post. 

I started by making a double batch of my meatball mixture.  Two eggs, Parmesan Cheese, Oregano, Parsley, a cup of milk, tons of minced garlic, bread crumbs, black pepper and Kosher salt.







1 pound of ground pork and 2 pounds of ground beef.







Everyone in the pool.







A light mix to keep the mixture from making tough meatballs.







Some Manicotti shellShells.







Some Velveeta 







The cheese was cut up into roughly 1/2 inch by 1 inch cubes and a piece stuffed into the middle of each shell and then both ends of the shell stuffed with the meatball mixture. 

Once that was done, each shell was wrapped with a slice of bacon. The left over meatball mixture was of course made into meatballs. 

A light sprinkle of some Meat Church Holy Voodoo and these are ready for the smoker for 2 1/2 hours at 225F.













At about the 2:15 mark I brushed a light coat of Famous Dave's Texas Pit BBQ Sauce on the shells and let them go another 15 minutes. 













These went to the Party Garage and got rave reviews!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2021)

They look great! And now I want meatballs! 

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 31, 2021)

I'll pass on the crawdads but I love the looks of those shotgun shells.
I've been wanting to try them but the stores seem to be always out of Manicotti....


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 31, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> They look great! And now I want meatballs!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you! 
Meatballs are so amazing! Smoked Meatballs ate even better! 



smokeymose said:


> I'll pass on the crawdads but I love the looks of those shotgun shells.
> I've been wanting to try them but the stores seem to be always out of Manicotti....



Thank you! 
I didn't have any trouble finding  them but in this day and age ya never know what you're going to find. Hopefully you can find some soon!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks darn good. 
jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow the Crawdad shells look amazing , BUT my wife would have at those, as I don't care for shell fish.

Now the shotgun shells and the meat balls , I would fill up a big plate of those 

Nice cook

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 31, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks darn good.
> jim



Thank you!



DRKsmoking said:


> Wow the Crawdad shells look amazing , BUT my wife would have at those, as I don't care for shell fish.
> 
> Now the shotgun shells and the meat balls , I would fill up a big plate of those
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 31, 2021)

Those look great and love that Voodoo flavor .
I'll take a plate please sir !


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 1, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Those look great and love that Voodoo flavor .
> I'll take a plate please sir !



I bought it just to see what they hype was.. I usually make my own rubs.. but it's definitely acceptable though pricey around my area.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 1, 2021)

Smoked  Cream Cheese v2.0.

Bacon, Chives and Ranch Dip Mix on the inside with Everything Bagel Seasoning on the outside!








After being disappointed in my first smoked cream cheese attempt I had crossed it off of my to do list and moved on to other things.

@TulsaJeff  made a comment in one of his recent posts the made me take another look at this.

I started off by putting some bacon in the pan and frying that up.







After that was cooked and chopped I chopped up some chives and opened 2 packs of cream cheese, 2 cups of finely shredded cheese and 2 packs of Ranch Dip Mix.







I put everything in the mixer and gave it a whirl.







I used the boxes that the cream cheese came in and some similar sized wax paper to reform the mixture back into rectangle shape.







Kinda sorta but not perfect as it doesn't really matter.







Some Everything Bagel Seasoning dumped out on a plate and the blocks were coated on all sides.







Placed on a foil lined 1/4 sheet pan and into the smoker they went at 225F for two hours







WAY better results than just eating plain cream cheese. These made the trip over to the Party Garage and didn't last long!

Thanks for the inspiration Jeff!


I originally posted this as a separate thread as I forgot about the "collection" thread for a moment.. copying it over here and if any of the mods wanna delete the individual thread that would be fine.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2021)

Great looking collection of cooks. Now those crawfish shells are something that I will have to try. My son and I both love crawfish. 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 1, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking collection of cooks. Now those crawfish shells are something that I will have to try. My son and I both love crawfish.
> Jim



Thank you!  

When you get around to the shells let me know what you think!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 4, 2021)

Smoked Pork Ribs St Louis cut 
Twice Smoked Potato 
Smoked Beef Ribs Flanken Cut


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 4, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Smoked Pork Ribs St Louis cut
> Twice Smoked Potato
> Smoked Beef Ribs Flanken Cut
> 
> View attachment 515467


Wow that's a fine looking plate !


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Wow that's a fine looking plate !



Thank you!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 4, 2021)

Outstanding. Everything looks amazing! I love that crawdad recipe, that would be fun to try snd I can’t imagine the party garage having any issue with those!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Smoked Beef Ribs Flanken Cut



Those are the ribs we really love. I like mine sauced up , Mona just done with soya sauce

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 5, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Outstanding. Everything looks amazing! I love that crawdad recipe, that would be fun to try snd I can’t imagine the party garage having any issue with those!!! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you! 



DRKsmoking said:


> Those are the ribs we really love. I like mine sauced up , Mona just done with soya sauce
> 
> David



Thank you! 
I've never cooked these style before and I didn't wanna do Asian flavors to start. I can see a ton of flavor profiles working with these from Asian to Cajun - definitely going to have to try more of these


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 5, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> I've never cooked these style before and I didn't wanna do Asian flavors to start. I can see a ton of flavor profiles working with these from Asian to Cajun - definitely going to have to try more of these



we did these a couple weeks ago , 2 different ways like I mentioned, Have 1 more package in the freezer might do next week, depends on how busy

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 5, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> we did these a couple weeks ago , 2 different ways like I mentioned, Have 1 more package in the freezer might do next week, depends on how busy
> 
> David



Sounds like a good plan to me!  I'm already a fan of them after 1 try! HAHA


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 18, 2021)

Cajun Seasoned Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Comfort food! Oh yeah! 

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks great KC


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Comfort food! Oh yeah!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you! and yes.. it's that time of the year to break out the crock pot! 



912smoker said:


> Looks great KC



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 5, 2021)

Parmesan Garlic Bourbon Wings 







Started with some chicken wing flats and soaked in some Bourbon.







While that was soaking, I mixed up some flavors
1/2 teaspoon Black Pepper 
1/2 teaspoon Granulated Garlic 
1/2 teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes 
1/2 teaspoon Granulated Onion 
1/2 teaspoon Dried Parsley 







1/2 Cup shredded Parmesan Cheese







1/2 stick melted butter







Wing Flats patted dry then seasoned with Lawry's Seasoning Salt and put under the broiler skin side down for 10 min then skin side up for 10 min.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The spices and cheese mixed into the butter







The wings tossed in the butter mixture and ready to eat!







Thank you for looking!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow another fine cook young man !
I'll take a plate please


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 6, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Wow another fine cook young man !
> I'll take a plate please


Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Shish Tawook with Garlic Cilantro Lime Black Bean Rice


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Garlic Chili Eggs with scallions, Hash Browns with cheese and bacon.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Copycat PF Changs Chicken Lettuce Wraps


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Korean Sticky Chicken and Fried Rice


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Spicy Tasso Corn Casserole


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Garlic Confit Grilled Ham and Cheese.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Bacon Honey Sriracha Deviled Eggs


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Mississippi Roast Ramen!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Oxtail Udon with Green Onion & Fried Garlic Chips.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Garlic Miso and Char Siu Grilled Chicken Wings


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

Hot and Fast Honey Chipotle Spare Ribs with Oven Roasted Parmesan Garlic Tri Colored Potatoes.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2022)

Can you post a recipe for the deviled eggs?


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 23, 2022)

WOW KC that's a mighty fine looking plate and sounds like it's loaded with flavor!
Glad to see you back and adding to thr collection again !

Keith


----------



## tbern (Sep 23, 2022)

Does look mighty good, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Can you post a recipe for the deviled eggs?



I started with this recipe but I didn't have the Greek yogurt which is why they look thin I think.

Thank you for all the likes!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

912smoker said:


> WOW KC that's a mighty fine looking plate and sounds like it's loaded with flavor!
> Glad to see you back and adding to thr collection again !
> 
> Keith



Thank you and thank you for all the likes!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> Does look mighty good, thanks for sharing it!



Not sure which one you're referring to but thank you!


----------



## tbern (Sep 23, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Not sure which one you're referring to but thank you!


I was eyeing those spare ribs with the potatoes on the side!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> I was eyeing those spare ribs with the potatoes on the side!



Excellent meal! The ribs were a hot and fast experiment and the potatoes were delightful!

Thank you


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 28, 2022)

Homemade General Tso’s Chicken with Garlic Cilanto Lime Black Rice and White Beans


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 28, 2022)

Crockpot Mongolian Beef over Cilanto Lime Rice


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 30, 2022)

Boneless Beef Ribs made "Mississippi" style, homemade Ranch Mashed Potatoes & Gravy and Lima Beans!


----------



## tbern (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks delicious !!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 30, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks delicious !!



Thank you!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 30, 2022)

Lots and lots of good looking food, kc. Not sure how I missed this, but I'm here now...


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 30, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Lots and lots of good looking food, kc. Not sure how I missed this, but I'm here now...


Welcome! 

And Thank you!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks great. Did you go with the normal Mississippi recipe or change it?


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 30, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great. Did you go with the normal Mississippi recipe or change it?


Thank you!

I left out the pepperoncini peppers but otherwise stuck to the ranch, au jus and butter. The boneless Beef Ribs that I pick up at the local butcher have a ton of flavor.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 30, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I left out the pepperoncini peppers but otherwise stuck to the ranch, au jus and butter. The boneless Beef Ribs that I pick up at the local butcher have a ton of flavor.


I'm a Mississippi pot roast junkie so I'm gonna give this a go with boneless short ribs. Thanks


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm a Mississippi pot roast junkie so I'm gonna give this a go with boneless short ribs. Thanks


Let me know what you think!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

Awesome plate! I’ve just got into Mississippi chicken for making sandwiches. This looks incredible, I’ve been thinking of going to a chuck next for the pot roast, but you have me thinking a new direction! Great work!!!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome plate! I’ve just got into Mississippi chicken for making sandwiches. This looks incredible, I’ve been thinking of going to a chuck next for the pot roast, but you have me thinking a new direction! Great work!!!!


Thank you! 

I adore making Mississippi Chicken Thighs in the crockpot.. though I use the Spicy Ranch and Chicken Gravy mix for those.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 9, 2022)

*Tater Tot Poutine* 







Air Fried Tater Tots with Chipotle Cheddar Cheese, Brown Gravy and Green Onions.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 9, 2022)

Homemade Beef Fried Rice


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 9, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> *Tater Tot Poutine*
> 
> View attachment 648175
> 
> ...


Tots with gravy ? And CCC ?
Looks awesome KC and I'm all in for those !

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Tots with gravy ? And CCC ?
> Looks awesome KC and I'm all in for those !
> 
> Keith



Thank you Keith! And thank you for the likes!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 10, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> *Tater Tot Poutine*
> 
> View attachment 648175
> 
> ...


I haven't made poutine in far too long, this looks fantastic and I like the tater tot idea...


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 10, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I haven't made poutine in far too long, this looks fantastic and I like the tater tot idea...



Thank you! I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 10, 2022)

*"Mississippi" Pork Tacos with homemade black refried beans, red cabbage and Lemon Greek Yogurt sauce*







Write up here


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 10, 2022)

*Smoked Meatballs and Little Smokies*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 12, 2022)

Black Rice Risotto with Black Pepper and Blue Cheese Chicken Sausge and Garlic Chili Hominy


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 14, 2022)

PRO TIP :  Do NOT use a wooden spoon to make black rice risotto - the wood will be forever stained a nice dark purple color.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking


Here's my *Bacon Sushi *version... I definitely should have thrown it under the broiler or something to crisp up the bacon after I rolled it but before slicing it.


Bacon weave (cooked but not crispy)








A layer of Sushi Rice







Remoulade Sauce







Grilled Cajun Season Shrimp







Carrot slices and grilled Cajun seasoned sliced chicken with a little Sriracha for fun.







All rolled up







Getting closer!







Sliced open to see!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 14, 2022)

Looks real good  ( minus the shrimp ) lol

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 15, 2022)

Thank you David! The nice thing about making things up is that you can make them to your liking! Your Sushi post was awesome!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 18, 2022)

*Buffalo Chicken Lettuce Wraps with Cilantro Lime Rice and Blue Cheese *

Write up *here*.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Chipotle Cheddar Stuffed Burgers with Miso Buttered Corn and Lawry's Seasoned Potato Wedges


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Hot and Fast Honey Chipotle Spare Ribs with Oven Roasted Parmesan Garlic Tri Colored Potatoes.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Meat and Potato Burritos made with Chipotle Cheddar, Crispy Crowns and homemade Birria Beef


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Thai Chili Wings


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Grilled Portuguese Piri Piri inspired chicken thigh, Mexican Street Corn and American twice baked potato with green onion, bacon and cheese


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Low Country Boil Skewers!!

(write up *here*)


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Homemade Fish Tacos!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Smoked and Reverse Seared Ribeye with Twice Baked Potato


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Ancho Chili Rubbed Grilled Chicken with Cheesy Rice and Baked Beans


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

White Chicken Chili with Crispy Chicken Skin, Monterey Jack Cheese, Garlic and Dill Sour Cream and Cilantro Toppings


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Garlic Confit Everything Bagel Season Garlic Bread


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Black Beans and Rice with Black Pepper and Blue Cheese Chicken Sausage


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Blackened Chicken Bacon and Ranch with Fries


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Spicy Air Fried Chick Peas

(write up *here*)


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

BBQ Chicken Bacon and Ranch Sandwich with Ranch Seasoned Tater Rounds


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Melted cheese and bacon on the bottom pretzel bun topped with a hash brown patty topped with Tequila Lime Habanero BBQ sauce topped with a Garlic Parmesan Burger topped with a fried egg and then the top bun with more bacon and cheese


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Garlic Parmesan Burger with Fries


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Garlic Confit Garlic Bread Bowl filled with Four Cheese Alfredo Pasta and Garlic Cajun Shrimp, Crawfish and Chicken Andouille Sausage

(Write up *here*)


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Blue corn chip nachos with rotisserie chicken seasoned with homemade taco seasoning, refried beans, shredded queso quesadilla cheese, blue cheese dressing and Sriracha


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

Garlic Confit Garlic Bread with Pork Riblets and homemade Mashed Potatoes


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

MONSTER Twice Baked Potato with Hickory Smoked Peppered Bacon, Shredded Cheese, Sour Cream with Ranch Dip Mix and Chives


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 20, 2022)

White Chicken Chili


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

Stir Fried Green Beans with Ground Pork (豆角炒肉末)​
Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

Blackberry Habanero Pork

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

Vampire Pulled Pork

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Tequila Lime Garlic Chicken Wings & Tater Tots





*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Tequila Lime Garlic Shrimp, Andouille Sausage and Firecracker Corn!





*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Reimagined Spaghetti and Meatballs/Reimagined Chicken Parmesan/Reimagined Chicken and Waffles - All in one !*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Cajun Ramen*

Smoked Blackened Chicken Sausage, Crawfish Tails, Crab Meat, Shrimp, Green Onion and Ramen Noodles all meet in a Cajun inspired broth with Cayenne Pepper, Black Pepper, Kosher Salt, Parsley, Garlic Powder, Smoked Paprika and topped with a hardboiled egg.

(original post *here*)


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

LOW COUNTRY BOIL TACOS!
(yes, you read that right)

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Pulled Pork Wontons*

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Cherry Chipotle Lollipops*

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

Scotch Deviled Eggs

Original post *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Smoked Mac and Cheese*

Original post *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 24, 2022)

*Habanero Sake Wings v2.0 and Ba'Corn Cheese*

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 25, 2022)

*Homemade Pork Fried Rice*


----------



## balkanfor (Nov 26, 2022)

They look great! And now I want meatballs! 
forpc.onl minecraft pocket edition pc


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 26, 2022)

balkanfor said:


> They look great! And now I want meatballs!


Not sure which post you're referring to but Thank you!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 26, 2022)

WOW KC no words necessary!
Those look AMAZING!

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> WOW KC no words necessary!
> Those look AMAZING!
> 
> Keith



Thank you Keith! Appreciate all the likes too!


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Blueberry Habanero Glazed Pork Tenderloin

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Birria Tacos


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Birria Ramen


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Red Beans and Rice with Crawfish Cornbread Delight*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Buffalo Chicken Hashbrown Casserole Stuffed Chicken Wings*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Cheesy Ham and Potato Soup*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Cherry Habanero Pork with Purple Mashed Potatoes*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Duroc Pork Belly Burnt Ends*

Original Post *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Duroc Pork Belly Bacon*

Write up *here*


*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Garlic Bomb Burgers*

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Garlic Confit Garlic Bread

Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Garlic Mac, Beans and Ribs 2 Ways​
Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Grilled Chicken Thighs​
Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Homemade Smoked Butter​
Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Bacon Wrapped Meatball (aka Meatball Stuffed Pork Belly)​
Original post *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Nutella Cookies*

Write up *here*

*





*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Pulled Ham using Pops Brine​
Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Peach Habanero Glazed bone in Pork Chop with Mexican Street Corn and grilled potatoes*

Original post *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Pineapple Habanero Glazed Pork Tenderloin​
Write up *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Asian Inspired Ribs with Smoked Beans*​
Original Post *Here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Cheeseburger and Poutine​
Original post *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Bratwurst Meatballs​
Original post *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

*Smoked Hazelnut Spread*

Write up *here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Reverse Seared Ribeye​
Original post *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Cheesy Hashbrowns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage​
Featured Post *Here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Teba Shio with Tater Tots and Elote Sauce​
Featured Post *here*

*




*
Featured Post


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Habanero Sake Wings with Ranch Tots​
Featured post *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Juicy Lucy​
Featured post *here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Cherry Chipotle Lollipops​
Featured post *Here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Smoked Lasagna​
Featured Post *Here*

*




*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Chipotle Lime Grilled Shrimp​
Featured Post *Here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 28, 2022)

Pork Belly Pulled Pork Tacos​
Featured Post *Here*


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 6, 2022)

Updated version

Homemade Refried Black Beans with Mississippi style pulled pork made with Spicy Ranch and a homemade "slaw" with red and green cabbage mixed with a Lemon Sriracha Yogurt Sauce


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 10, 2022)

*Crock Pot Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes.





*


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 19, 2022)

Wagyu Burger with Garlic Aioli, Lettuce, Sharp Cheddar Cheese, Jalapeño and Habanero Jack Cheese and Bacon with my lame attempt at Garlic Herb Accordian Potatoes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> *Crock Pot Chicken and Noodles over Mashed Potatoes.
> 
> View attachment 650818
> *


I'd dig into that crock pot! Looks delicious!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2022)

I with Ryan  

 Brokenhandle
 , all look good but your crock pot chicken and noodles, 
sounds like a happening soon meal

David


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 20, 2022)

Wow KC just WOW !
Think I'm gonna try the CC lollipops first!
Very creative dishes !

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd dig into that crock pot! Looks delicious!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you!


DRKsmoking said:


> I with Ryan
> 
> Brokenhandle
> , all look good but your crock pot chicken and noodles,
> ...


Thank you!


912smoker said:


> Wow KC just WOW !
> Think I'm gonna try the CC lollipops first!
> Very creative dishes !
> 
> Keith


Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 22, 2022)

Poached Egg on Wagyu Burger with Fries








After the break... the best part!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jan 2, 2023)

Spicy Chili Garlic Noodles


----------



## kilo charlie (Friday at 5:54 PM)

Spicy Garlic Chili Chicken Udon Noodles


----------



## tbern (Friday at 6:58 PM)

Looks like 3 winners in a row!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Friday at 7:19 PM)

tbern said:


> Looks like 3 winners in a row!!



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Saturday at 8:05 PM)

Homemade Copycat Arby's Beef and Cheddar with Curly Fries


----------



## 912smoker (Saturday at 8:44 PM)

Another great series of cooks KC !
Everything looks excellent!

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Saturday at 8:50 PM)

912smoker said:


> Another great series of cooks KC !
> Everything looks excellent!
> 
> Keith



Thank you Keith!


----------

